# medicines for lessening lg and g



## 21856 (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I have been having lg for about 3 years. I don't even know I have it sometimes, but the people around me make sure i know it. My sister thinks im making it up to get attention. Who would want to be known as the smelly person? Lately i've been trying to get rid of the lg by going on an all vegetarian diet w/ drinking a lot of water. Anyone know any medicines I can take to coincide with this diet?


----------

